# McDonalds



## z06dustin (Dec 16, 2009)

So bought a drive-thru meal tonight, working on finals, busy at work, I know I shouldn't eat there anyways blah blah blah.

I get home, and this is what I have:







Note: This picture wasn't taken after I had some. This is how it came. Minus one bite. Grossest part is I ate some fries on the drive home, like everyone right? Hope they weren't pre-bitten too!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 17, 2009)

A couple years ago, after working all night on storm duty. Those who are Utility people know how much it sucks. I went to Mcdonalds before going home. I had been working for about 25 hours straight. The only thing I wanted was a Steak Bagle and then I was going to sleep. Well I order my steak bagle at the closest Mcdonalds. Drive home and sit down to eat it. I opened up the wrapper and all that was there was a untoasted plain bagle. They forgot everything. I was f**king pissed. I then took a sip of the OJ and it tasted like dish soap.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 17, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> I then took a sip of the OJ and it tasted like dish soap.


I think that's how McDonald's OJ is supposed to taste.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2009)

damn... that is f'd up, I know it was a pain but I hope you drove back and got your money back..

once i ordered a plain cheesburger for my kids and when we got down the road all they had done was the bun, cheese, and no meat !

its bad when your to stupid to even work at mcdonalds


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 17, 2009)

I always check the food before I leave the parking lot. Usually just to make sure everything I ordered is in the bag.

Z06: that's just wrong. Was it late at night? The night shift can be total a$$e$. They think it's funny to pull crap like this because most people won't come back after they drive away. Whoever sent that out should be canned immediately.

I'd try to contact the McD's regional manager. Not to get anything in return but to make damn sure that some corporate type is aware of this BS with the customers.


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 17, 2009)

Yah, I took it back. And since this is a public forum, I'll redact some of the words and actions, but... I was able to remain relatively calm. I'm a calm guy by nature, however I do have a bit of a temper which will eventually blow if you push and push and push. Which unfortunately happened when the manager refused to refund my money without a receipt. I wasn't even seeing straight at that point.

I went back out to my car and eventually found it, and after I had my refund I said and did some things which while legal I'm somewhat embarassed of. There was some cleanup which I hope was delegated to the person who got a free bite.

All-in-all not the end of the world by any means, at least they did something which alerted me (instead of a bug, spit, urine or fecese which I might not have seen until it was too late) and frankly... I now have a pretty funny story to tell haha. Although I can't picture eating at McDonalds ever again.


----------



## Supe (Dec 17, 2009)

Where's the beef?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 17, 2009)

We have an old saying in Delta House: don't get mad, get even.

I had a friend in HS who got punked by McD's kinda like that. He proceeded to go back there and demolish their bathroom. Plugged the toilet, plugged the sink and left it running, smeared pre and post digested food all over the place. Pissed on everything.

Granted he's a total stoner who lives with his parents to this day, but it was funny at the time.


----------



## jonstone (Dec 17, 2009)

I didnt know they used beef, hehe. This proves it i guess.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 17, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Granted he's a total stoner who lives with his parents to this day, but it was funny at the time.


dude! quit ratting me out!


----------



## jonstone (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats gross...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 17, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Granted he's a total stoner who lives with his parents to this day, but it was funny at the time.
> ...


Unless you lived in suburban NY in the mid 90s and smeared your own excrement on the walls, you aren't the guy.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 17, 2009)

uke:

Nasty!


----------



## Sschell (Dec 17, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


... 50% ain't bad...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 17, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > sschell_PE said:
> ...


so I take it you didn't live in suburban NY in the mid-90's

"Hope you had one hell of a piss, Arnold."

Z06: I'd still call the regoinal manager and let him know about the incident.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 17, 2009)

When I was in college we would do that to friends who were dumb enough to sit their food down and go straight to the bathroom. Take a bite, wrap it back up, and then act dumb when they came back. At least we did it with people we knew and we'd usually swap sandwiches so it's not like they had to eat pre-bit food.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 17, 2009)

Similar to VT's story, I used to work in a hardware store and someone sprayed the walls with fecal matter there one time. I mean whoever it was must have bent over and had 40 to 50 psi rectal pressure because when that shit hit the walls it had a spread pattern like something out of a flamethrower. I remember everyone just praying that the owner would call somone to clean it up. It was one of the most putrid things I have ever seen. Must have been one pissed off customer.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 17, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> so I take it you didn't live in suburban NY in the mid-90's
> 
> "Hope you had one hell of a piss, Arnold."


^ Fast times at Ridgemont High! - such a classic!


----------



## IlliniASU (Dec 17, 2009)

Which McD's was this? I must confess I occasionally make a stop on my way home from Noble...

(ASU's eng library for the non devils in the crowd)


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 17, 2009)

Elliot+McClintock.

I just got a call from the manager. She assures me that no one took a bite out of the burger. So I guess that's how they just sell them now? I mean I've heard of reducing portion size to save $ but that seems like a really unorthodox shape for a hamburger.

I told her that unfortunately, she was wrong, because I run a tightly controlled hamburger handling process involving me placing it in the passenger seat, with no one else in the car, locking the doors, and driving home. Only then do *I* open it to consume it, it was never out of my sight. She said that she had watched the video and that no one had taken a bite. So I don't know if someone really did sneak one by the camera, if she's lying and didn't watch the vid, or if she's lying and doesn't want to admit that one of the bone heads did sneak one, but either way at least their corporate offices know about it now.

Oh and she seemed interested in if I had contacted the state health board, as I said I would in my letter to McDon corporate last night, and I told her that I had already this morning (which I did). "Oh... well ok that's good, safe practices are important to us." So again don't know if this will amount to anything, but if it gets them some extra paper-work, bonus!


----------



## alison (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't had any bad McD's experiences, but then again, I hardly ever get burgers from there. Regardless, that's gross.

I did once find a hair in an A&amp;W burger uke:


----------



## Vishal (Dec 17, 2009)

I guess if enough of us do this (reporting these eating joints to the Health Dept.) then that will create enough government jobs and jumpstart the economy - no stimulus needed!! Until then the government will have to put money into "Job Summit"


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 17, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> Elliot+McClintock.
> I just got a call from the manager. She assures me that no one took a bite out of the burger. So I guess that's how they just sell them now? I mean I've heard of reducing portion size to save $ but that seems like a really unorthodox shape for a hamburger.
> 
> I told her that unfortunately, she was wrong, because I run a tightly controlled hamburger handling process involving me placing it in the passenger seat, with no one else in the car, locking the doors, and driving home. Only then do *I* open it to consume it, it was never out of my sight. She said that she had watched the video and that no one had taken a bite. So I don't know if someone really did sneak one by the camera, if she's lying and didn't watch the vid, or if she's lying and doesn't want to admit that one of the bone heads did sneak one, but either way at least their corporate offices know about it now.
> ...



Did they give you some coupons for some free cheeseburgers at least?


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah, half-off (as in half-chewed off....)


----------



## IlliniASU (Dec 17, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> yeah, half-off (as in half-chewed off....)


:rotflmao:

Classic!

I will be sure to avoid that location at all costs. I normally visit the one on University east of Rural, anyway. Although I'm sure they have similar practices... ugh. Maybe I'll still to BK and Jack from now on!


----------



## MGX (Dec 17, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Similar to VT's story, I used to work in a hardware store and someone sprayed the walls with fecal matter there one time. I mean whoever it was must have bent over and had 40 to 50 psi rectal pressure because when that shit hit the walls it had a spread pattern like something out of a flamethrower. I remember everyone just praying that the owner would call somone to clean it up. It was one of the most putrid things I have ever seen. Must have been one pissed off customer.



I had the same thing happen, but I worked at Taco Bell. The solution was to bring the garden hose into the restroom and use it with a floor brush to move the ...effluent to the floor drain.


----------



## csb (Dec 17, 2009)

Ugh...this whole thread is disgusting...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 17, 2009)

MGX said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Similar to VT's story, I used to work in a hardware store and someone sprayed the walls with fecal matter there one time. I mean whoever it was must have bent over and had 40 to 50 psi rectal pressure because when that shit hit the walls it had a spread pattern like something out of a flamethrower. I remember everyone just praying that the owner would call somone to clean it up. It was one of the most putrid things I have ever seen. Must have been one pissed off customer.
> ...



The walls in the hardware store bathroom (it was a single header) were sheetrock so the fecal matter was permanently engrained in the wall. They ended up redoing the drywall in the shitter.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 17, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> When I was in college we would do that to friends who were dumb enough to sit their food down and go straight to the bathroom. Take a bite, wrap it back up, and then act dumb when they came back. At least we did it with people we knew and we'd usually swap sandwiches so it's not like they had to eat pre-bit food.


When my brothers and I went to California a few years ago, we stopped in McDonald's on the way to a NASCAR race in Fontana. One of them (the one with a short fuse on the temper bomb) went to the bathroom after he got his food and set it down on the table. Well, I proceeded to open both of his cheeseburgers and take a bite from one and poke two finger holes in the other. When he got back and opened the first burger (bite), he wasn't happy. Started throwing a little fit, actually. He then opened the second to see if that one was sabotaged... well... it was. A few F bombs were dropped and if it weren't for my other brother sitting next to him and blocking him in the booth, he would've stormed to the counter. He wasn't very happy when we chimed in, but he finally laughed about it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 18, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Z06: that's just wrong. Was it late at night? The night shift can be total a$$e$. They think it's funny to pull crap like this because most people won't come back after they drive away.


Which is why I don't use the drivethru. i go in and watch the food being made. Stops a lot of screwups, too.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 18, 2009)




----------

